# my pigeon is shedding feathers



## tamarajoy (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a young (maybe eight or nine weeks old) King pigeon who was recently rescued. She does a lot of preening, which I know is normal, but I have noticed for the past couple of days she has been shedding a lot of feathers--probably twice as many or more than that of what is usual. Often feathers come out in preening, and sometimes when she is flying around, or running around batting her wings (if you know why they do that, I'd love to know). 

Do piegons shed feathers seasonally, like other animals shed hair? How would I know if she was shedding or picking out too many feathers? and what does this indicate? 
Thank you!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes they do.. esp if they are young and going thur their molt to get adult feathers.... good care and better nutrition can make them shed them even faster and more at one time.


----------



## Diatom (Mar 14, 2012)

It sounds like she is just changing into her adult plumage, like spiritwings said, and pigeons do molt annually. Pigeons aren't known for plucking their own feathers. Sometimes they'll pull at each other's feathers for a variety of reasons, but the telltale sign will be feather loss in a certain area, or missing patches of feathers. 

I think molting time is a great opportunity for more bonding, since those new pin feathers are itchy and my pigeon loves to get her head groomed to remove the sheaths. She'll close her eyes and fluff up and start getting all cozy... it's the cutest thing  You can gently pinch the white sheaths and brush the flakes off. Just make sure not to pinch a feather that's not ready... they're sensitive!


----------

